# Escape from the mrs shed



## Whippywhappy (11 Apr 2021)

Hi
I’m building an ‘escape from the mrs shed’
It’s 6m wide by 4m deep. Front internal wall is going to stand 2.6m high sloping off to 2.4m at the rear.
I started off by digging holes at every 1m, put 4”x4” tanilized posts into them and then used 4”x2” pefc timber for my supporting joists.
External walls are 4”x2” tanilized timber spaced at 600 to centre.
I’m using p5 t&g 22mm for the floor.
I’m going to be using 6”x2” pefc timber for my sloping roof. 
This is where I’m a bit stuck:
Will I need to notch the timbers to sit on top of my walls? Or cut them so they’re flat on the walls?
Any advice would be gratefully appreciated


----------



## Whippywhappy (11 Apr 2021)

These didn’t add for some reason?


----------



## Sachakins (12 Apr 2021)

Using 6x2 I'd go for notch out.


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Apr 2021)

" Will I need to notch the timbers to sit on top of my walls?
Or cut them so that they’re flat on the walls? " 
Your first question are you just talking about a birds mouth? And the second question do you mean literally just standing the joist on top of the wall?
Difficult to answer without knowing exactly what you are referring to and intending, perhaps a sketch would help? 
Ian


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

‘The points of contact’ are unsure of.
If I literally site the roof timber on the walls, all the weight will be on such a small footprint, but if I notch the timber am I not reducing the depth of timber?


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Apr 2021)

Yes thanks for that, you could make birdmouths which take out the minimum amount from the joists, but a 200mm drop over a 4 m span means that the amount almost certainly isn’t worth doing imo. Ian


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

Cabinetman said:


> Yes thanks for that, you could make birdmouths which take out the minimum amount from the joists, but a 200mm drop over a 4 m span means that the amount almost certainly isn’t worth doing imo. Ian



So would you recommend just sitting them on top of the walls with no birds mouths? That front and rear?


----------



## Keith 66 (12 Apr 2021)

Mans gotta have a shed to escape the Missus, especially when the new series of Call the midwife starts!


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

Keith 66 said:


> Mans gotta have a shed to escape the Missus, especially when the new series of Call the midwife starts!


Yeah she seems to thinks the whole family is going to be able to use this shed, she’s wrong!!


----------



## Cabinetman (12 Apr 2021)

Whippywhappy said:


> So would you recommend just sitting them on top of the walls with no birds mouths? That front and rear?


I don’t see why not, you’ll know better when you have the walls up, and can rest one up there, the angle is absolutely negligible. Ian
Absolutely right with you there re-the midwife, that was bad enough but then they had to bring Nuns and religion into it as well!


----------



## AJB Temple (12 Apr 2021)

If you are concerned that the roof timbers are insufficiently supported and don't want to cut birds mouth, then an alternative is to cut some simple wedges and nail/glue/screw those into place.


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

I’ve built all the walls in 2m sections. Redid the front and back walls and reduced them to 400mm centres, it was playing on my mind that 600mm centres might not take the weight 
I’ve been along and made sure the floor is as level as it’s ever going to be.
Measured corner to corner and bang on 24’. I’m 5mm wider at the back somehow 
I’ve ordered a tonne of sand and gravel and 6 bags of cement for tomorrow, plan on


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

Whippywhappy said:


> I’ve built all the walls in 2m sections. Redid the front and back walls and reduced them to 400mm centres, it was playing on my mind that 600mm centres might not take the weight
> I’ve been along and made sure the floor is as level as it’s ever going to be.
> Measured corner to corner and bang on 24’. I’m 5mm wider at the back somehow
> I’ve ordered a tonne of sand and gravel and 6 bags of cement for tomorrow, plan on back filling the post holes.
> I’ve not put any weed suppressant down and am starting to think I had best do?


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Apr 2021)

I would be concerned that over time those 4x4 tanalised posts will rot away and those in the middle will be impossible to reach for any kind of repair without ripping up your shop floor


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

This had crossed my mind, I’m hoping that that doesn’t happen


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Apr 2021)

Sorry to have to tell you but it will happen at some point in the future  how long depends on the treatment that the posts were given but even the best quality treatment will only give you finite amount of time before nature does the inevitable .


----------



## Doug71 (12 Apr 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> I would be concerned that over time those 4x4 tanalised posts will rot away and those in the middle will be impossible to reach for any kind of repair without ripping up your shop floor



I thought that but didn't like saying anything


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

Nothing lasts forever


----------



## MARK.B. (12 Apr 2021)

Is it to late to consider removing the posts and replacing with something like blocks for a easy way or perhaps use the holes to put in a length of drainpipe and filling with concrete, pop into the local carpet store of the Clive Sully way and get the empty rolls for free,its a bit more work now but will save you heart ache and effort down the road. There are other ways of course but that one is relatively quick and cheap to do.
I know it probably sounds that i am trying to rain on your parade but that is not my intent ,just one more thing though  A raised shop like yours will be the perfect Des Res for all manner of critters to live beneath


----------



## Whippywhappy (12 Apr 2021)

I plan to put pavers on their sides around the edging to hopefully stop them


----------



## Lefley (13 Apr 2021)

Or put a wedge under each rafter with a plywood cleat to join to rafter.


----------



## GeeBee62 (13 Apr 2021)

Why worry about the size of the shed? It’s the distance from the Mrs that counts.


----------



## Jameshow (13 Apr 2021)

GeeBee62 said:


> Why worry about the size of the shed? It’s the distance from the Mrs that counts.


Or invest in some mass loaded vinyl and some decent locks to keep her at bay!!! 

Cheers James


----------



## Sheptonphil (3 May 2021)

Please don’t take this as a negative or derisory post, I love seeing other fellows builds.

You’re probably looking at a ten year life for your floor supports, and you are putting the whole of the weight of the building on your fixings, not the support posts, by fixing them to the sides of the posts. If you’ve used screws, halve that expected life, screws are not designed for sheer stress like a nail. This really needs rectifying at this stage with supports under the joists, espescially round the perimeter which will carry the not insignificant weight of the whole structure including the roof, not fixed to the side of supports as a decking could be.

Depending on what your roof covering will be, the 6x2 roof joists are under specced. They should ideal be 8x2 to prevent sagging, which on a flattish roof will just cause a pond in the middle. No amount of noggins will stop sag, they are there to prevent twist. The cost isn’t much more to double or treble the life span of the building at this point.

Your build though, so it’s for you to decide the life of the building.


----------



## MusicMan (3 May 2021)

I agree that the foundation posts are a problem waiting to happen. I have a nice shed that has had a foundation problem (not the same one) and it is awful to correct later,


----------

